# Brahms' Fourth symphony



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

I've read in several places that Brahms' fourth symphony is full of allusions to Beethoven. Personally, I adore the work but haven't really picked up on these apparent references. Can someone help identify them?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The very first theme -- a string of decending thirds -- is prefigured by a similay string in the Hammerklavier Sonata.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wikipedia's article on Brahms' 4th cites "Allusive Irony in Brahms' Fourth Symphony" by Kenneth Hull. That might answer your question.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The 4th movement theme is a slightly altered chord progression by Bach.


----------

